# learn Java



## neerarawat1997 (Oct 25, 2021)

Hello all,

I want to learn Java and I am looking for good sources to learn from. Are there any suggestions on e-books or websites that can get me started? I have a little bit of knowledge of HTML and CSS, along with a little knowledge of PHP as well, but have No knowledge of Java Programing Language, so I'm looking for a good book or site for starters.

Thank You


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Beginning Programming with Java For Dummies: Burd, Barry A.: 9780470371749: Books - Amazon


Beginning Programming with Java For Dummies [Burd, Barry A.] on Amazon.com. *FREE* shipping on qualifying offers. Beginning Programming with Java For Dummies



www.amazon.com





?


----------



## Gary R (Jul 23, 2008)

Java Courses & Tutorials | Codecademy


Java is one of the most popular programming languages out there. Released in 1995 and still widely used today, Java has many applications, including software development, mobile applications, and large systems development. Knowing Java opens a lot of possibilities for you as a developer.




www.codecademy.com


----------



## cloudytechi147 (Oct 27, 2021)

Even I started from scratch to learn Java and other programming languages. I suggest some of the top books for beginners learning Java:

*Beginning Programming with Java For Dummies Book* - Author: Barry Burd
*Core Java Volume I Book* (Fundamentals) - Author: Horstmann
*Java: Programming Basics for Absolute Beginners Book* - Author: Nathan Clark
*Blogs to learn java for beginners:*

Java Tutorial
Java Tutorial | Learn Java Programming - javatpoint
Free Java Tutorial - Free Java Tutorial - Learning Java for Complete Beginners
What is Java? Basics of Java Programming Language
Java Tutorial for Beginners: Learn Core Java Programming
Java tutorial: Learn Java Programming with examples
I hope these books and blogs will help you to learn the basics of java. Let me know if anything is needed futhur.


----------

